# A couple of "strange" stories



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

As you may or may not know I run a website on a military aircraft known as the A-10 Thunderbolt II "warthog". I just posted my Halloween page and thought some of you may like the two stories I posted there, hope you like them.....

http://www.warthogpen.com/Hawg_Halloween.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are pretty cool stories - thanks. I also forwarded to my dad who served in the Air Force, I'm sure he's going to find them interesting too.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The A-10 is bad ass! I had a chance to get up close and personal with one once, I could not believe how thick the armor on that thing was! looking down the barrel of the forward main "mini gun" gave me chills. I would love to see that thing let lose and empty a full magazine of depleated uranium. BWAAAAAAAAA!


----------

